# First time shooting a pickle in partial butterfly



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I received a CONUS made from Indian teak a little bit ago from Dan Hood. Normally when I shoot pickle forks, I have to soft shoot them to avoid fork hits. Well, the CONUS came banded with partial butterfly bands, so I had to try shooting it that way. Of course I also had to get my first attempt at shooting a pickle fork partial butterfly on camera.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Fine shooting!!! Especially considering it was your first effort with that frame and that style of shooting.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Love the "SLAP...THUMP/PING" symphony. It's always good to have someone that enjoys shooting who can give my fabrications a good test drive. Keep shooting and posting videos man.


----------



## keramos (Nov 15, 2013)

Good shooting and nice vid, thanks!


----------

